# Why diabetes can be lethal.



## smile4loubie (Nov 24, 2010)

lol My twin & my little sisters friend getting ready for diabetes war after eating fairy cakes. Sister been diabetic 7 years and little sisters friend been diabetic for 2 years (I think).







This will always make me giggle!


----------



## Akasha (Nov 24, 2010)

Ah yes, Me and other half are like this at times.


----------



## katie (Nov 24, 2010)

That is a great picture


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 24, 2010)

My other half and I spend forever untangling each other's pump tubing and trying to work out whose pump is whose in the small hours!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 24, 2010)

Too much information there Tom


----------



## Estellaa (Nov 24, 2010)

ah thats funny, wish i had diabetic friends nd such ^^


----------



## bev (Nov 25, 2010)

Great photo and hope they enjoyed the cakes.Bev


----------



## Flutterby (Nov 25, 2010)

TomH said:


> My other half and I spend forever untangling each other's pump tubing and trying to work out whose pump is whose in the small hours!



Sorry but you've really made me giggle with this!!  Love Hazel's comment too!!


----------



## PhilT (Nov 26, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> lol My twin & my little sisters friend getting ready for diabetes war after eating fairy cakes. Sister been diabetic 7 years and little sisters friend been diabetic for 2 years (I think).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lol I've heard of handbags at 10 paces but insulin pens!!


----------



## FM001 (Nov 26, 2010)

Never knew insulin pens could look so dangerous!


----------



## Angigela (Dec 1, 2010)

Hahaa I remember that, to think that photo was almost taken about a year ago, I love our faces of determination as well  , ohh and those cakes were so yummy but incredible sweet.  (and I've been diagnosed for a year and 6 month's so its almost two.)


----------

